

Americans Only Live On The Weekends - buf
http://bufr.tumblr.com/post/10449254474/vacation-time

======
Hyena
I think this article and the link below should meet, perhaps this weekend.
They may find much in common and space to improve together.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3019351>

------
Hisoka
Unfortunately those sex references kinda took away any chance of me taking
what you said seriously.

~~~
tzs
Having read your comment before reading the article, I was looking for the sex
references--and still had a hard time noticing them. I think you may be
oversensitive.

